
The Oceans We Know Won't Survive Climate Change - jpm_sd
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/09/ipcc-sea-level-rise-report/598765/
======
not_a_cop75
It's looking dismal for sure, but the truth is we don't know what will happen.
The best we can probably do is to start cataloging DNA as rapidly as possible,
in hopes that we can reverse and recover from the damage in the nearby future.

Also, it would seem that carbon sequestration should be relatively trivial
from the genetic engineering front. Is anyone working on that?

